# Metro Sub sonic ammo



## rainbow hunter (Mar 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about this ammo.

Federal *"Tungsten"* 12 ga, BB, 3 in (10 per box)

Guy has some for sale, but have some concerns about markings on factory box. Red factory sticker Indicates that they are Metro Sub Sonic.

850ft/sec.

Are these some sort of light load or do they still hit as hard, but less bang for your buck.

Any information would be appreciated. These are like $28.99 a box.

THanks in advance.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Metro loads are light loads. Generally, they are target loads. They do hit with less authority than loads with higher velocity.
I'm surprised to see a Metro load of Tungsten BB. Sounds like a light hunting load of some type; the BB size shot could be an attempt to compensate for the low velocity.
Check this article: http://www.gundogsonline.com/Article/Wa ... -Page1.htm
Even then, I expect that effective range is limited.
Pete


----------



## rainbow hunter (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back and the link.


----------

